# PX4 Storm Compact jamming



## AirCavPilot (Jan 21, 2020)

Greetings!

I recently purchased a 9 mm PX4 Storm Compact. The first few time I took it to the range it did fine. Maybe hung up twice. I just took it out again this past weekend and it was jamming about every 6-8 rounds. It was jamming with both clips. I'm using American Eagle 124 grain ammo. The gunsmith at the range suggested I drop that down to 115 and see if that helps. I'm skeptical, I would think that the higher load ammo would do better. Is there something I can check or should I just send it back to Beretta? 

Thanks for any info/suggestions!

Dave


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Explain what you mean by jamming.
Did it fail to load, fail to fire or fail to eject??
Was your firearm properly disassembled , cleaned and lubed according to manufacturer.
Did you try different brand ammo, some firearms are picky.
Not questioning your ability, were you fatigued and maybe limp wristed.
Being old school I run my semi's wet.
Good Luck..


----------



## AirCavPilot (Jan 21, 2020)

wirenut said:


> Explain what you mean by jamming.
> Did it fail to load, fail to fire or fail to eject??
> Was your firearm properly disassembled , cleaned and lubed according to manufacturer.
> Did you try different brand ammo, some firearms are picky.
> ...


wirenut,

It would fail to fully seat the round and the slide is jamming half way home. I haven't tried a different ammo yet, but I plan to. Any suggestions are welcome! I try to keep my stuff cleaned and oiled, but in reading more about this particular piece I can't say I went heavier with oil on the notch and groove for the rotating barrel. I will make sure that is done also before I fire it again. I don't know if I was "limp wristed" or not, but I will promise to do some 12 oz curls and address that issue as well! (after the range, of course) 

Dave


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I tell folks never to blame the firearm for stoppages until you've tested it with at least 3 different loads, preferably in different weights and from different makers.

And I will also mention that I have personally had problems with the exact brand and weight of ammo causing stoppages in pistols that have otherwise run flawlessly for thousands of rounds.

Also, clean and lube before each testing session, and if you have several mags, label/number the mags so you can track any feeding problems.


----------



## AirCavPilot (Jan 21, 2020)

DJ Niner said:


> I tell folks never to blame the firearm for stoppages until you've tested it with at least 3 different loads, preferably in different weights and from different makers.
> 
> And I will also mention that I have personally had problems with the exact brand and weight of ammo causing stoppages in pistols that have otherwise run flawlessly for thousands of rounds.
> 
> Also, clean and lube before each testing session, and if you have several mags, label/number the mags so you can track any feeding problems.


DJ Niner,

What brand/load have you found works best with 9 mm compacts?

Dave


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

AirCavPilot said:


> DJ Niner,
> 
> What brand/load have you found works best with 9 mm compacts?
> 
> Dave


I have used Critical Defense, American Eagle, Winchester White Box and freezer bags of reloads I bought at gun shows and all have worked in all my 9mm's
I have two Springfield MOD-2's and a Smith&Wesson Model 59 never a hiccup with any.
You may want to try and polish the feed ramp, there is a member here with great instructions.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

DJ Niner said:


> I tell folks never to blame the firearm for stoppages until you've tested it with at least 3 different loads, preferably in different weights and from different makers.
> 
> And I will also mention that I have personally had problems with the exact brand and weight of ammo causing stoppages in pistols that have otherwise run flawlessly for thousands of rounds.
> 
> Also, clean and lube before each testing session, and if you have several mags, label/number the mags so you can track any feeding problems.


+1


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Was the gun disassembled and thoroughly cleaned before use? I like to disassemble all new to me guns when I get them home...


----------



## AirCavPilot (Jan 21, 2020)

mdi said:


> Was the gun disassembled and thoroughly cleaned before use? I like to disassemble all new to me guns when I get them home...


Yes this was around the third time I took it out. The previous times didn't seem to jam as much but I didn't shoot it much either. I try to do a good job cleaning and maintaining. I even clean lightly every few months guns I don't shoot.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

You need not worry about polishing the feed ramp on a PX4(the cartridge is directly in line with the chamber). However, combined with the great suggestions stated above and after you clean and lube the pistol(Hoppes and Remoil) is what I use.

I'd recommend using 9mm Nato, WWB, or other slightly hotter ammo for the first 200 rounds or so. Then the pistol will eat everything all the time. Just sayin

BTW, I'm fairly certain Beretta will tell you to do the same thing as I suggest.


----------



## AirCavPilot (Jan 21, 2020)

denner12 said:


> You need not worry about polishing the feed ramp on a PX4(the cartridge is directly in line with the chamber). However, combined with the great suggestions stated above and after you clean and lube the pistol(Hoppes and Remoil) is what I use.
> 
> I'd recommend using 9mm Nato, WWB, or other slightly hotter ammo for the first 200 rounds or so. Then the pistol will eat everything all the time. Just sayin
> 
> BTW, I'm fairly certain Beretta will tell you to do the same thing as I suggest.


Just as a side note to this thread, I use the same American Eagle 124 load in my BWC 92G and it has never jammed (1000+ rounds). Go figure!

Dave


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

P.S. I'm assuming this is a new PX4 compact correct? Back when I first bought mine in 2010 or so they came with a .40cal spring in them, Beretta sent everyone with the very first PX4 compacts a 9mm spring w/ the condensed coils in the middle, but I seriously doubt you have an old one that hasn't been upgraded to the 9mm spring..


----------



## AirCavPilot (Jan 21, 2020)

denner12 said:


> P.S. I'm assuming this is a new PX4 compact correct? Back when I first bought mine in 2010 or so they came with a .40cal spring in them, Beretta sent everyone with the very first PX4 compacts a 9mm spring w/ the condensed coils in the middle, but I seriously doubt you have an old one that hasn't been upgraded to the 9mm spring..


Will try the suggested ammo and let you know. This is a newer gun bought in 2018.

Dave


----------



## AirCavPilot (Jan 21, 2020)

...and yes it is a compact.

Dave


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

AirCavPilot said:


> DJ Niner,
> 
> What brand/load have you found works best with 9 mm compacts?
> 
> Dave


I generally shoot Glocks, and they usually eat anything/everything, so...

That's why I was so shocked when I had a few stoppages with AE 124 FMJ.

I stay away from most of the steel-case and import stuff, I find that helps reliability.

Remington/UMC makes a 100-round box (two stacked 50-round trays in one box)
of 9mm 115 JHP, and I use a LOT of that in my 9mm Glocks. It's quite accurate, it
has a hollow-point bullet so I can check reliability with new guns/magazines, and
I used to get it VERY cheaply at WalMart ($29.99/100). Most other stores that sell
it charge about $35 to $38 a box for it, and it's still a pretty good deal at that price,
in my opinion. Plus, you could use it as defensive ammo in a pinch (it's an old-style
JHP, not a fancy new one, but that's still way better than ball/FMJ for defensive uses).
CAUTION: Remington/UMC also makes a 100-round box of FMJ loads in the same
style box, so make sure to check the end-flap for the JHP bullet description.

As Denner said, above, try to find/use full-power ammo initially. So much of the target/range ammo is seriously "loaded down" to lower velocities nowadays, I'm surprised more people don't have trouble with it.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

AirCavPilot said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I recently purchased a 9 mm PX4 Storm Compact. The first few time I took it to the range it did fine. *Maybe hung up twice*. ... I just took it out again this past weekend and it was jamming about every 6-8 rounds. or should I just* send it back to Beretta?*
> Thanks for any info/suggestions!
> Dave


Send it back to Beretta? ... GOOD LUCK WITH THAT *!*
I had the same problem with the same gun. Beretta's customer service is the worst I've ever seen and I've seen several thru many years of shooting.
I dumped mine and went with Sig. GREAT customer service at Sig, and for life too.
I made the mistake of selling (dumping) my PX4 on a friend but I did tell him of the pistols (and Beretta's) problems.
It failed on him a few thousand rounds later. He found somebody else that could "enjoy" that pistol.
He went with a Sig like I did. Sig will take care of you. Beretta, not so much.
I'd recommend taking the pistol to a good Smith. Probably a lot less aggravation than trying to put up with C S at Beretta.

I never forget bad service. (Some here already know that). _Here they come_....... Lol
Sam


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Beretta Customer service is great. I have 6 Beretta's and only one had to be sent in, which turned out to be my error not the guns. Beretta had it back in one week and delivered right to my door step. Always great to talk to for advice and Tech support. Love the Beretta's.
Do not have the PX4 yet, but definitely on y list. Seeing reports of 70,000 rds though them. Mild shooters.

I have three Beretta Nano's. The original just passed the 10,000 rd mark in Sept. Shoots anything I put into it. Have been shooting a lot of Wolf Steel case, American Eagle 115, 124, Remington 115, Fiochoii all grains, HST 147 and others. I get Wolf and Tula through Target Sports sent right to my door step at $6.43 per box.
Target Sports was worth every nickle I paid for the membership. Already over 30 shipments to my door step with fee shipping.

To the OP. I do not own the PX4. When ever I receive a new gun, I rack the slide and let the Recoil spring take a "SET" for 48 hrs. Beretta makes strong recoil springs and the gun may just be new. I would continue to shoot it. And yes, I would say it is possible you limp wrist the gun. (although the gun is very mild to shoot without much muzzle flip).
If anything, I would try some higher pressure ammo to break the spring in some more.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yea, I own several Beretta's and never an issue with any of them including four PX4's.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I do not own a PX4 but I own two Beretta Cougars chambered in 9 mm Luger and 40 S&W, and a Stoeger Cougar chambered in 45 ACP. All use the same rotary barrel lock-up mechanism as on the PX$ full size and compact.

I would try using grease on the lug of the central block and the barrel grooves it rides in, and on the lock-up lugs on top of the barrel and the slide cuts they lock into. The rotary barrel lock-up mechanism seems to like being run a bit wet and oil will sometimes burn off too quickly.

My Beretta Cougar 8000D sometimes fails to cycle with some 115 grain FMJ ammunition and seems to do better with 124 grain. That has also been my experience with other 9 mm auto-loaders, that they seem to cycle more reliably with the heavier projectiles. But it wouldn't hurt to try some 115 grain ammo.

I have had generally very good luck with 124 grain Winchester NATO, Speer Lawman, Federal American Eagle, Sellier & Bellot, and Blazer Brass.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

*"Ultra-Durable, Ultra-Safe for Concealed Carry and Home Defense*
Designed to meet the most stringent military standards of durability, the PX4 has been reported to fire well over *150,000 rounds* with zero part breakage. Fewer parts=fewer and more solid components bearing stress." Beretta's website.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Wrong again denner.


AirCavPilot said:


> Greetings!
> I recently purchased a 9 mm PX4 Storm *Compact*. The first few ........
> Dave


Beretta brags *100,000 rounds* for the *compact*. Not that bragging really means anything when a person gets a lemon and the maker refuses to admit the problem.
Well, they did get the one I had, and sold, to run for just under 3,000 rounds...



pblanc said:


> I do not own a PX4 but I own two Beretta Cougars chambered in 9 mm Luger and
> *I would try using grease on the lug of the central block and the barrel grooves it rides in*, and on the lock-up lugs on top of the barrel and the slide cuts they lock into. The rotary barrel lock-up mechanism seems to like being run a bit wet and oil will sometimes burn off too quickly.
> .


After a year of *"*dealing*"* with C S at Beretta, which included returning the firearm TWO times, the paperwork stated that *grease was needed in the block and groove* mechanism even though the book states oil is to be used.

Just FYI, AirCavPilot

Sam
.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

SamBond said:


> Wrong again denner.
> 
> Beretta brags *100,000 rounds* for the *compact*. Not that bragging really means anything when a person gets a lemon and the maker refuses to admit the problem.
> Well, they did get the one I had, and sold, to run for just under 3,000 rounds...
> ...


I recommend not to use any grease whatsoever. Might have been good advice on your so called lemon but bad advice for the rest of the Px4 owners. Sour grapes and good advice don't go hand in hand, just sayin.

I believe it to be user era mainly because owners don't thoroughly clean the packing oil from the pistol and don't subsequently lube the pistol with rem-oil or such.

Beretta ships Px4's from Italy by ship and therefore liberally applies gun packing oil to the pistol for obvious reasons. If you don't clean the packing oil out thoroughly with Hoppes or the like you will have one sticky non functioning pistol in no time.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Good instruction in my opinion. I own several Px4's, 1st one was bought in 2011. They have been my EDC in rotation to date and I've never had any issue with any of them, all functioning like clockwork, except for my early 1st run 9mm compact that was shipped with a .40 cal spring. Never, ever, any grease.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I am not going to argue this any further except to mention that over the years there have been numerous reports of Beretta Cougars locking up posted over on the berettaforum dot net, and the overwhelming consensus of Cougar owners who have experienced these issues is that these pistols run better when the critical areas of the barrel lock-up are greased. As a long time owner of mulitple Cougars I followed these threads on that forum for years. The main reason that the LAPD and other law enforcement agencies dropped the Beretta Cougar was usually due to the barrels locking up. This may have been due in part to irregular or infrequent maintenance But it is a well-documented issue with the design.

The OP or anyone else who is interested in this issue can go over to that forum and do a search of their own. With my own three Cougars I can feel the action starting to get stiff with a reluctance to return to battery after firing 50 rounds or so when run on oil. After that few rounds, my 9 mm Cougar will start to fail to fully cycle unless re-lubricated when using oil. I could field strip the pistol every 50 rounds and apply more oil, but it is a lot easier to just use grease with has considerably more staying power. In my opinion, this notion that grease will destroy your pistol is so much horse pucky, so long as one performs reasonable maintenance on the gun.


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

never experienced it. but this is a very interesting discussion to follow


----------



## AirCavPilot (Jan 21, 2020)

pblanc said:


> I am not going to argue this any further except to mention that over the years there have been numerous reports of Beretta Cougars locking up posted over on the berettaforum dot net, and the overwhelming consensus of Cougar owners who have experienced these issues is that these pistols run better when the critical areas of the barrel lock-up are greased. As a long time owner of mulitple Cougars I followed these threads on that forum for years. The main reason that the LAPD and other law enforcement agencies dropped the Beretta Cougar was usually due to the barrels locking up. This may have been due in part to irregular or infrequent maintenance But it is a well-documented issue with the design.
> 
> The OP or anyone else who is interested in this issue can go over to that forum and do a search of their own. With my own three Cougars I can feel the action starting to get stiff with a reluctance to return to battery after firing 50 rounds or so when run on oil. After that few rounds, my 9 mm Cougar will start to fail to fully cycle unless re-lubricated when using oil. I could field strip the pistol every 50 rounds and apply more oil, but it is a lot easier to just use grease with has considerably more staying power. In my opinion, this notion that grease will destroy your pistol is so much horse pucky, so long as one performs reasonable maintenance on the gun.


Has anyone tried this product before? Comes highly recommended from a friend of mine who shoots quite a bit.

https://mil-comm.com/tw25b/

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

AirCavPilot said:


> Has anyone tried this product before? Comes highly recommended from a friend of mine who shoots quite a bit.
> 
> https://mil-comm.com/tw25b/
> 
> ...


I didn't go to the link but I see you are asking about TW25-B grease.
Sig used to recommend and supply a sample with every pistol sold. These days they probably made a deal with another lube (and supply a sample) but TW25B is a very good light grease.
I bought a lifetime supply of TW25B at Sig's recommendation a few years ago.
It is expensive but a very good grease.
BTW. It only takes a little so use sparingly.
Those in the know say: If it slides, grease it. If it pivots, oil it.

Sam


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

pblanc said:


> I am not going to argue this any further except to mention that over the years there have been numerous reports of Beretta Cougars locking up posted over on the berettaforum dot net, and the overwhelming consensus of Cougar owners who have experienced these issues is that these pistols run better when the critical areas of the barrel lock-up are greased. As a long time owner of mulitple Cougars I followed these threads on that forum for years. The main reason that the LAPD and other law enforcement agencies dropped the Beretta Cougar was usually due to the barrels locking up. This may have been due in part to irregular or infrequent maintenance But it is a well-documented issue with the design.
> 
> The OP or anyone else who is interested in this issue can go over to that forum and do a search of their own. With my own three Cougars I can feel the action starting to get stiff with a reluctance to return to battery after firing 50 rounds or so when run on oil. After that few rounds, my 9 mm Cougar will start to fail to fully cycle unless re-lubricated when using oil. I could field strip the pistol every 50 rounds and apply more oil, but it is a lot easier to just use grease with has considerably more staying power. In my opinion, this notion that grease will destroy your pistol is so much horse pucky, so long as one performs reasonable maintenance on the gun.


Please take note the Beretta Cougar series of pistol and the Px4 Storm with rotating barrels are not of the same design, more specifically they do not share the same design of their locking block nor the locking lug on their barrels. The Px4's action is of a newer more advanced design and very safe to say superior to the older Cougars design. While your argument may hold true with the older Cougars' issues with the LAPD, forum members or yours, they do not correspond or compare to mine and many, many other Px4 owners with the newer PX4's action concerning reliability in my opinion. They are not the same pistol, it's like comparing Apples to Oranges, or maybe sirloin to filet mignon..lol

The Px4 in .45 ACP did very well in reliability testing in the Joint Combat Pistol program(I believe 1st or second). Furthermore, the following currently use PX4's in service:









Argentina: 1,500 pistols；Buenos Aires Metropolitan Police[7] & Buenos Aires City Police








Armenia[8]








Canada: Canada Border Services Agency[9]








Chile: Used by the Special forces[10]








Libya: Ordered 7500 Px4 before the civil war[11]








Malaysia: Royal Malaysia Police and Ministry of Home Affairs [12]








Peru: Peruvian National Police；30000 pistols[13]
Polícia de Segurança Pública[14]








South Africa: 40,000 pistols；South African Police Service[15] and several Metro Police Departments








Serbia: Formerly used by PTJ.[16]








Turkmenistan: Ordered 120 pistols[17]








United States: Used by the Ohio County, WV Sheriff's Department,[18] Maryland State Police,[19] Sparta, New Jersey Police Department,[20] Providence, Rhode Island Police Department,[21] Fresno Police Department,[22] and Rochester, NY police department.,[23] Pharr, Texas Police Department.








Venezuela: Venezuelan National Guard.[24] Bolivarian National Police Corps.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Wrong yet again denner.
There is no L E agency in the USA that allows officers to carry the PX4 *compact *on duty.
Again you are trying to give credit to the *compact *that belongs to the full size PX4.
If your source, Wikipedia, claims otherwise it is incorrect. 
This would not the first time somebody put bad information on the Wikipedia page.
BTW. I have NEVER seen an officer with a PX4 in his or her holster. And I know plenty of them.
As for foreign country's duty arms, who cares. I see no need to check your information on that.



Jeb Stuart said:


> Beretta Customer service is great. I have 6 Beretta's and only one had to be sent in, which *turned out to be my error not the guns*.


Jeb,
Beretta figured out (for you) that you were at error and that does prove something, but what?
Oh yeah, great customer service.
That's laughable in that they didn't preform a SERVICE AT ALL other that to point out "your error".
I'm beginning to see a pattern here with you guys. You're not helping the "_Beretta can do no wrong"_ cause by using, of all things, your error as an example of good customer service.
Could you tell us what "your error" was that shows how great Beretta's customer service is?
Give me a break...

I'm not disputing that Beretta makes good guns. I've had several that served me well.
It's just that there is no factory back up for the things. Doesn't matter how much we might like them when a guy knows if there is a problem, they are likely to bail on you.
Could that have something to do with the military dropping Beretta and going with Sig?
Did Beretta show the same attitude toward the army that I encountered as it relates to factory backing?

I must admit the long list of gun makers (and short list of scope builders) that have shown a real desire to make sure that any problems that came up with my equipment were taken care of, *with no time limit*, could be a tough act for Beretta to follow.
But they don't even try... Sad really.

Well I've wasted enough time with this, I'm out.
Sam

'


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I currently own 13 auto-loading pistols. Seven are chambered in 9 mm Luger from four different manufacturers (Beretta, SIG Sauer, Smith and Wesson, and Glock) some of which I have had for many years now. I have always used some type of grease on the slide and frame rails of my auto-loading pistols regardless of caliber, and have found no reason to not continue to do so. I use oil or dry lubes on other parts, with the exception of the barrel lock-up mechanism of the three Cougars I own, for the reasons I have mentioned.

The oil versus grease argument has been going on for many years and is just about as futile and silly as the "best caliber" arguments. And you will find "experts" who sit on both sides of the fence. Bill Wilson has said you should never use grease on 9 mm auto-loading pistols. On the other hand, Bruce Gray and Brian Enos (who both certainly know a thing or two about pistols and shooting) are both proponents of using grease, at least on the slide and frame rails of auto-loaders. I have known one very experienced FFL and gunsmith who has never used any lubricant other than very light Rem oil on his handguns. I know another with a great deal of experience who has used almost nothing other than Lubriplate greases. Both have been very happy with the results.

Grease is basically oil with thickening agents added, and like oils, greases come in a wide variety of viscosities. Both oil and grease can retain carbon powder residues that contain tiny abrasive particles. Oils generally tend to burn off more quickly and grease tends to stick around longer. That can be good or bad depending on how often you clean and maintain your firearm. Grease due to its greater viscosity can sometimes slow the slide action of some pistols, especially in lighter calibers. Again, that can be either a good thing or a bad thing. Grease can also thicken enough to cause failures to cycle in very cold conditions.

I have used many different types of grease including Gun Butter, TW25B, various types of Lubriplate, Lucas gun grease (which is what has been shipping with SIG pistols most recently), Hoppes, Wilson Combat Ultima-Lube II, and Brian Enos' Slide Glide. And in my experience, they all work quite well and I have not really seen a strong reason to use one over another in most cases. The Wilson Ultima-Lube grease is relatively thin (a thick liquid consistency) so I usually use that if I do anticipate going out to shoot in cold weather. TW25B is just a little thicker, about the consistency of cold cream.

I strongly suspect that if you are the type of person that regularly cleans and lubricates your firearm, you be be well served by either oil or grease. If you seldom clean and lubricate your gun and you use oil on the rails, you will likely burn it off and experience accelerated slide and frame rail wear. If you are that guy and use grease, the grease will likely retain abrasive particles and result in accelerated slide and frame rail wear.

The point of my comments was that the OP here seems to have been using oil as a lubricant and is having cycling issues with his pistol with failures to return to battery. In a situation like this no harm will be done by trying grease to see if that will improve function. The OP can rest assured that doing so will not cause his gun to burn up, fall apart, or turn to dust in front of his eyes. If it doesn't help, he can go back to lubricating with oil if he so chooses.


----------



## AirCavPilot (Jan 21, 2020)

pblanc said:


> I currently own 13 auto-loading pistols. Seven are chambered in 9 mm Luger from four different manufacturers (Beretta, SIG Sauer, Smith and Wesson, and Glock) some of which I have had for many years now. I have always used some type of grease on the slide and frame rails of my auto-loading pistols regardless of caliber, and have found no reason to continue to do so. I use oil or dry lubes on other parts, with the exception of the barrel lock-up mechanism of the three Cougars I own, for the reasons I have mentioned.
> 
> The oil versus grease argument has been going on for many years and is just about as futile and silly as the "best caliber" arguments. And you will find "experts" who sit on both sides of the fence. Bill Wilson has said you should never use grease on 9 mm auto-loading pistols. On the other hand, Bruce Gray and Brian Enos (who both certainly know a thing or two about pistols and shooting) are both proponents of using grease, at least on the slide and frame rails of auto-loaders. I have known one very experienced FFL and gunsmith who has never used any lubricant other than very light Rem oil on his handguns. I know another with a great deal of experience who has used almost nothing other than Lubriplate greases. Both have been very happy with the results.
> 
> ...


Really some insightful information guys! I'm glad I joined the forum! Good to hear input from all sides of the problem and now I have some actions I can take to see if I can fix it.

I ordered some TW25B from Amazon. I'll give it a go and see if it helps. If not I'll switch up the ammo and try that. I'll let everyone here know as soon as I get a chance to experiment.

Dave


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I live by the ocean (sand) I also pocket carry ( lint ) . 
I run as dry as possible.
Grease is a big , NO, NO


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, if you are in an environment where your pistol is regularly exposed to blowing dust or fine sand, grease is not the best choice. But in that environment you are probably going to be cleaning and lubricating your pistol more frequently, so the greater staying power of grease is not an advantage.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Bump
This is not the first time for the *"*Grease Debate and Beretta CS _Great_*"*(?) ... Here is an old one.

https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/threads/beretta-px4-compact-oil-or-gun-grease-misfeeding.57497/

Sam


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> I live by the ocean (sand) I also pocket carry ( lint ) .
> I run as dry as possible.
> Grease is a big , NO, NO


Pic, I am not a fan of giving unsolicited advice. Nevertheless bear with me while I do.
I recently bought my second and third Glocks and I did with them what I did with the Glock I have owned for years. I field stripped and cleaned them and then applied "Motorkote" Hyper lubricant with a Q-tip to the slide, frame slide guides, guide rod and exterior of the barrel.
The result is an action that is smooth as silk and actually quieter when you rack the slide. The best part is that it impregnates the metal and keeps working even when you wipe it off. It fights corrosion and doesn't seem to attract sand, dirt, or anything else once it is wiped dry.
My G19 was treated thousands of rounds ago and cleaned many times and I see zero wear with no additional lube.










GW


----------



## AirCavPilot (Jan 21, 2020)

Hey sorry I dropped off the forum for a bit! Been in self quarantine at KY lake and just recently got back home. I applied a very small amount of the TW25B to the slide, rails and barrel lug of the PX4 and set out for the range last week.

It performed flawlessly! Completely different feel and not one jam or miss-fire! Shot 200+ rounds without a problem. Highly recommend this product for anyone having jamming issues.

Dave


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't think of to many metal to metal parts that shouldn't be lubed. 
I can think of a few , sledge hammer hitting an anvil, lol.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

pic said:


> I live by the ocean (sand) I also pocket carry ( lint ) .
> I run as dry as possible.
> Grease is a big , NO, NO


I think white grease in the external hammer area is ok. Perhaps the slide but never tried it. Sigs come with something similar there.
Seems to stay on pump shotgun slide & tube but Mossberg seems to get scratched always no matter what forend but newer plastic type doesn't dig deep.
The only no,no for sure is oil in the striker fire area on a pistol. Deal- breaker for me. 
Cold climates, just about everything needs a dry lube. GI's in Ww2 would piss on rifle bolts like Garand or M1s

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

AirCavPilot said:


> Hey sorry I dropped off the forum for a bit! Been in self quarantine at KY lake and just recently got back home. I applied a very small amount of the TW25B to the slide, rails and barrel lug of the PX4 and set out for the range last week.
> 
> It performed flawlessly! Completely different feel and not one jam or miss-fire! Shot 200+ rounds without a problem. Highly recommend this product for anyone having jamming issues.
> 
> Dave


Dave, how is the PX4 Storm Compact doing these days? Did the lube take care of the reliability issues? Or did those problems resurface? This particular gun is known to be uber reliable, but tolerances can stack to require any gun to need a bit of a break in period. Moreover, every gun also has its share of lemons from time to time that can also sometimes be the case.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

A grease has an advantage when applying, lol.
You can apply grease where the heck you want it. 
You see these videos of people heating up oils n greases. 
It's not all about the heat. 
I wish we can buy a time release grease, lol. I stays after a few cycles , melts down into the porosity of the metal if able.

Grease is collector of whatever environment you live in , everyone gets pocket lint. 
[Do you want to drop your handgun in a sand bank or dirt pile. 
First thing I would think about is ? How reliable is my greased up range gun NOW ] ??

thinking about it ,,,would things change for the better or worse in that situation 
Greased or UNGREASED, that's the question???


----------

